# MySQL Stored Procedure Aufruf funktioniert nicht



## b0 (3. Jan 2007)

Hi Fans   


Ich benutze...

MySQL
jdbc Treiber: mysql-connector-java-5.0.4
Betriebsystem Client: Windows 2000
Betriebsystem Server:  Linux

Bei einem einfachen Stroed Procedure Aufruf wie zum Beispiel "stmt.executeQuery("{call ptest()}");" erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung: "at com.mysql.jdbc.StringUtils.indexOfIgnoreCaseRespectQuotes(StringUtils.java:959)" .
ptest stellt auf Server Seite eine einfache "select" -Anweisung dar.
Bitte helft mr ich bin schon total verzweifelt, weil mein Prof mir im Nacken sitzt und verlangt das ich das irgendwie hinbekomme!!!    :shock: 
Ich bin für JEDEN Hinweis dankbar!

mfg
b0


----------



## The_S (3. Jan 2007)

Was ist denn stmt? Ein CallableStatement?


----------



## b0 (3. Jan 2007)

Hi

stmt war schon ein ...

- PreparedStatement
- Statement
- CallableStatement

und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.


mfg
b0


----------



## The_S (3. Jan 2007)

Mit einem CallableStatement sollte es eigentlich gehen. Zumindest mach ich das immer so ;-) . Poste doch mal die genaue Fehlermeldung.

[edit] Evtl. hilft das hier!? http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=24065


----------



## Guest (3. Jan 2007)

Hi


Danke für die Hilfe.
Die Lösung meines Problems sieht so aus:
getConnection("jdbc:mysql://192.168.10.208/tps?noAccessToProcedureBodies=true","dbi", "dbi");

mfg
b0


----------

